# Getting busy again.



## Mrdrywall (Jun 21, 2012)

I am in north Fl. just outside Jacksonville, not sure how new const is going. but the remodel and repair side of drywall is very busy. still aint making any money. but at least I'm not sitting at home. How is it going in your area?


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

Just wait till it starts to get busy again...LABOR SHORTAGE...sounds like a good thing right? Double edge sword...cuts both ways


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

cracker said:


> Just wait till it starts to get busy again...LABOR SHORTAGE...sounds like a good thing right? Double edge sword...cuts both ways


Si. ..:whistling2:


----------



## VANMAN (Jan 14, 2011)

Mrdrywall said:


> I am in north Fl. just outside Jacksonville, not sure how new const is going. but the remodel and repair side of drywall is very busy. still aint making any money. but at least I'm not sitting at home. How is it going in your area?


Very busy over here!
Turning work down weekly as can't do it all!
Just finished a 600 sqm floor area ready for sanding and the next ready is the same size!
I would employ others but I have seen so much **** taping that its not going 2 happen!!!:yes:


----------



## Magic (Feb 20, 2014)

cracker said:


> Just wait till it starts to get busy again...LABOR SHORTAGE...sounds like a good thing right? Double edge sword...cuts both ways


Just wait until Obama fixes the labor shortage with his Immigration Bill!!:furious:


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't know if I should say this .....but I get a call every day. I want some home time:yes:


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Everyones busy in my neck of the woods:thumbsup:


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

Magic said:


> Just wait until Obama fixes the labor shortage with his Immigration Bill!!:furious:



Yea but its not going to happen over night! Get it while you can boys...JACK THAT PRICE! Also, The Mex labor force is getting smarter. We are going into the 2nd generation of them here! You cant always count on there bids to be the lowest.


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

icerock drywall said:


> I don't know if I should say this .....but I get a call every day. I want some home time:yes:


Jack that Price! You will get more home time, Same money with less work! Thats what i had to do. Had to see where there ceiling was and then back if off a little. Lost a few GCs...but its all good...they were bottom feeders anyway.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

cracker said:


> Jack that Price! You will get more home time, Same money with less work! Thats what i had to do. Had to see where there ceiling was and then back if off a little. Lost a few GCs...but its all good...they were bottom feeders anyway.


I did jack my bids up....they still take it:yes:


----------

